# KOrganizer Sprache ändern



## smashheiser (15. September 2007)

*KOrganizer Sprache ändern*

Wo kann ich bei Korganizer die Sprache auf Deutsch umstellen oder wo kann ich das entsprechende Paket dafür runterladen.
Kann man irgendwie Thunderbird mit KOrganizer verschmelzen, so daß wenn man auf die Email-Adresse in Korganizer klickt man zu Thunderbird redirected wird.
MFG

Smashheiser


----------



## airbuspilot (15. September 2007)

*AW: KOrganizer Sprache ändern*



			
				smashheiser am 15.09.2007 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann ich bei Korganizer die Sprache auf Deutsch umstellen oder wo kann ich das entsprechende Paket dafür runterladen.


Distribution?
Normalerweise sollte die Sprache von den KDE-Settings abhängig sein.



			
				smashheiser am 15.09.2007 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man irgendwie Thunderbird mit KOrganizer verschmelzen, so daß wenn man auf die Email-Adresse in Korganizer klickt man zu Thunderbird redirected wird.


Soweit ich weiß nicht ohne Quelltextänderung.
Wüsste auch nicht wozu. Kmail ist imo um längen besser.


----------



## smashheiser (16. September 2007)

*AW: KOrganizer Sprache ändern*

Ich nutze im Moment Feisty mit Gnome-Oberfläche. Also wäre nen Wechsel auf Kmail und die dazugehörigen anderen Derivate wie Kontact und KOrganizer recht sinnvoll wenn man Termineplaner mit MailClient reibungslos verbunden haben möchte.


----------



## airbuspilot (16. September 2007)

*AW: KOrganizer Sprache ändern*

Schon mal Evolution angeguckt?


----------



## smashheiser (16. September 2007)

*AW: KOrganizer Sprache ändern*



			
				airbuspilot am 16.09.2007 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal Evolution angeguckt?




Ja gerade eben, aber das sagt mir nicht so zu. Ist etwas naja klobig.
Ich werde deinem Rat folgen und Kontact nutzen.

Danke nochmal für den Tip.


----------

